# Install and learn PhP



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

I am trying to get an understanding of PhP and then MySQL. (I am ok with HTML). All the articles suggest I should first install PhP on my desktop. That sounds reasonable but then they direct me to download pages with a terrifying range of downloads. All with codes that mean nothing to me at this stage.
Which version do I download.
Where should I get it?
How do I install it.
I run Windows XP home edition.
Ray


----------



## harmor (Mar 15, 2007)

If you want you can go to my site, post five times, and request hosting. After you have your hosting you don't have to make another post ever. You'll get PHP, MySQL, Perl, CGI, Python, cPanel, Fantastico, and more.
View plans at Xen Web Hosting

You can download Xampp if you want to run php my mysql on your computer.


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

Thanks but I think you misunderstood my question. I do not want to change web host. I like my present host and they offer all I need. It is just that, as I said, I am trying to get an understanding of PhP and then MySQL. The articles suggest I should first install PhP on my desktop. 
I need to know the following:
Which version do I download.
Where should I get it?
How do I install it.
I run Windows XP home edition.
Ray


----------



## harmor (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's Xampp. I use it myself.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

If you are not planning to run a live server than I would go with appserv, it is less secure but more simple.

The link is in my sig.


----------



## diggingforgold (Oct 6, 2001)

I second the AppServ suggestion. Install it and then save your PHP files to your c:\AppServ\www\ folder. You can then view them (you have to access them through Apache/PHP) by visiting http://localhost/yourphpfile.php

The reason for installing locally is so you can avoid the hassle and wasted time of uploading your scripts to your remote server. The only thing you really need to keep in mind for basic PHP scripting is that file location format will be slightly different on Windows than on your (presumably) Linux server. Most guides assume you are using Linux.


----------



## pcxt2007 (Mar 17, 2007)

ALternatively try PHPtriad http://sourceforge.net/projects/phptriad/ . I started learning PHP and MYSQL using this package. It's easy to install. You can focus on learning PHP for the time being instead of the nitty gritty of the installation process.


----------



## harmor (Mar 15, 2007)

PHPTriad has an old version of PHP bundled with it.


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

Thanks everyone. You have been very helpful.
Just to clarify. My web host is using a windows server and has PhP MySQL etc.
I just wanted to install on my desktop Win XP so I can experiment as I learn.
With this in mind the suggestions above make it sound like a choice between appserv and PHPTriad.
I will wait a while to se if anyone else wants to comment and help me decide between them
Again thank you all very much


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Go with appserv.


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

Thank you


----------



## pcxt2007 (Mar 17, 2007)

raygdw said:


> Thanks everyone. You have been very helpful.
> Just to clarify. My web host is using a windows server and has PhP MySQL etc.
> I just wanted to install on my desktop Win XP so I can experiment as I learn.
> With this in mind the suggestions above make it sound like a choice between appserv and PHPTriad.
> ...


PHPTriad has a version for Windows. If you install this look for the version that corresponds to XP (it's NT on my old PC) . You place your PHP script under htdocs folder and you can run your script locally.


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

Thank you


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

pcxt2007 said:


> PHPTriad has a version for Windows. If you install this look for the version that corresponds to XP (it's NT on my old PC) . You place your PHP script under htdocs folder and you can run your script locally.


Appserv & xammp both do that. They complile php scripts as they have php installed.

They also have windows versions.


----------



## harmor (Mar 15, 2007)

pcxt2007 said:


> PHPTriad has a version for Windows. If you install this look for the version that corresponds to XP (it's NT on my old PC) . You place your PHP script under htdocs folder and you can run your script locally.


Don't listen to this guy. PHPTriad is outdated.


----------



## pcxt2007 (Mar 17, 2007)

"Even fools have something to say" . We're giving somebody an option. I also tried XAMP and WAMP but I prefer building my own. I still use PHP TRiad sparingly for instructional purposes.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

pcxt2007 said:


> "Even fools have something to say" . We're giving somebody an option. I also tried XAMP and WAMP but I prefer building my own. I still use PHP TRiad sparingly for instructional purposes.


You don't seem to be trying to get anywhere.

Why do you use php triad as it is outdated? Why not appserv or xammp?


----------



## tjamnz (Jun 15, 2004)

The best book for this, that ive run across is "PHP for Teens" by Maneesh Sethi.

He makes it so easy to understand. You can order it used from amazon.com for 1/3 of the price as actually going to the store, and with the cd, which includes everything your interested in.

Thats what i did. Installing apache configured correctly, w' PHP took me 30 minutes first try. There's only a few files you need to configure (its easy), as the book walks you through step by step.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

pcxt2007 said:


> Free Software Downloads
> Email Notifier with auto-login for Gmail/Yahoo/Hotmail


pcxt2007

Clearly you are inserting these two links in every post you make on the forum. This is spam. If you want to include a link to your website, meaning your own personal page, in your signature this is acceptable, but spamming the borads with these links in every post you make is unacceptable.

I am taking the liberty of removing these links from your posts since it is clearly a violation of the rules.

FY!:

http://www.techguy.org/rules.html

Spamming/Advertising - You cannot post advertisements of any sort in any forum. This includes products, services, or web sites from which you'd directly or indirectly benefit in any way. 
EXCEPTIONS (may be objected to, at the discretion of the moderators) 
1: Unaffiliated Announcements - If you see a great deal somewhere, you're welcome to share it with everyone by posting it in the "General Opinions and Reviews" forum if and only if you are completely unaffiliated with that deal. 
2: Signatures - When posting a useful response, you may include your own web page (or that of your company) in the signature of your message. However, this does not precede other rules. (That is to say that you can't mis-use vB Code in your link, provide links to naughty web sites, etc.)


----------



## tjamnz (Jun 15, 2004)

php and asp both rule... just two different flavors.


----------

